

FT Interview with Google Co-founder and CEO Larry Page - ekm2
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/3173f19e-5fbc-11e4-8c27-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3Hje2ccTt

======
ganzuul
It sounds like he would support a four-day working week. - No point in over-
working half the population while the other half has nothing to do all day.

Hopefully in 100 years, the time span Larry Page mentions, just having a job
is something you do in order to feel important.

